# What city in your country is its Hollywood?



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

-famous stars
-luxury homes/cars
-Beautiful views
-Great places to shop and ect.

What's yours?


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Toronto's a hotspot for North American made movies. It's a big, *safe* city with a bunch of upscale restaurants and shopping districts, a tremendous nightlife, and a top-level vibrancy. Oh, and not to mention it's cheaper to film movies there.

That said, Vancouver is emerging as a North American movie-making capital as well. Tremendous geography, and possessing almost, if not all, the amentities that Toronto prides itself on.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Maybe Hilversum, in Netherlands
Most of the media offices are located there and big mansions in 't Gooi area
But it's an average shopping-city


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Cinecittà, Rome.

The studios of Fellini.

Wonderful.


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

I beleive Brazil's hollywood is Buzios RJ or Jurere international SC
They both have a great deal of mansions and famous people, great views to the ocean and ect.
Jurere is considered to have the most beautiful homes in Brazil
But none of the studios are there. If it counts only with studios then it Rio
Other than that it's Jurere or Buzios



Jurere internacional



















(thanks for using your pics thina)


Buzios















In my opinion Jurere is best


----------



## ||-GOB-|| (Nov 6, 2006)

In Australia it's either Sydney or the Gold Coast.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

infernal said:


> -famous stars
> -luxury homes/cars
> -Beautiful views
> -Great places to shop and ect.
> ...


Ummm... you ever been to Hollywood? It doesn't have those things (even the view is quite obscured by smog). The only thing that makes Hollywood famous is the fact that it is the historical home of the movie industry in the US. Most studios aren't even there anymore: Universal, Disney, and Warner Bros are all in Burbank, MGM is in Santa Monica, etc.

If you're talking where the famous stars and luxury homes are, you're thinking of Beverly Hills (maybe Malibu as well). It has its famous shopping district, huge houses (fanning out into Belair), and many famous people walking around. Hollywood doesn't have fancy houses and rich people. For a long time it was actually somewhat of a high crime area, but recently its been making a turnaround. 

So what are we really looking for? The city that is synonymous with where the rich famous people live? or the historical home of the film industry in your country?


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*cannes*

IN france cannes would probably be the equivalent : 
First because of its Film festival, it has become a hot spot fot celebreties ans a legendary place of cinema, second because since the end of the 19th century it's the courtyard of rich and famous with plenty of nice villas, luxury hotels etc.. and astonishingly, the climate, the moutains the coastline ans the vegetation ca in a way remind of Hollywood and its surroundings.


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Marco_ said:


> Maybe Hilversum, in Netherlands
> Most of the media offices are located there and big mansions in 't Gooi area
> But it's an average shopping-city


And Wassenaar maybe because of the big houses there, i think with the Gooi area they form "Dutch Hollywood"


----------



## djrules5454 (Aug 1, 2005)

zachus22 said:


> Toronto's a hotspot for North American made movies. It's a big, *safe* city with a bunch of upscale restaurants and shopping districts, a tremendous nightlife, and a top-level vibrancy. Oh, and not to mention it's cheaper to film movies there.
> 
> That said, Vancouver is emerging as a North American movie-making capital as well. Tremendous geography, and possessing almost, if not all, the amentities that Toronto prides itself on.


I've only heard of Vancouver being called "The Hollywood of the North," but I can believe that Toronto is equally influential. Most movies set in NYC are rarely filmed at ground in NYC, usually being filmed in either of these two cities or a Hollywood studio.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

BoulderGrad said:


> Ummm... you ever been to Hollywood? It doesn't have those things (even the view is quite obscured by smog). The only thing that makes Hollywood famous is the fact that it is the historical home of the movie industry in the US. Most studios aren't even there anymore: Universal, Disney, and Warner Bros are all in Burbank, MGM is in Santa Monica, etc.
> 
> If you're talking where the famous stars and luxury homes are, you're thinking of Beverly Hills (maybe Malibu as well). It has its famous shopping district, huge houses (fanning out into Belair), and many famous people walking around. Hollywood doesn't have fancy houses and rich people. For a long time it was actually somewhat of a high crime area, but recently its been making a turnaround.
> 
> So what are we really looking for? The city that is synonymous with where the rich famous people live? or the historical home of the film industry in your country?



You are way off. You are thinking mainly of Hollywood Blvd, but you have to consider the rest of Hollywood, mainly th Hollywood Hills with many movie stars and Celebs with multi million dollar houses, amazing views of LA, and Hollywood, from the Blvd, to Sunset and the streets in between have some of the best nightspots and restaurants in the country. There is still plenty of industry in Hollywood and they are actually returning slowly, with the Changing face of Hollywood thanks to the Subway and billions of dollars in investment. And the smog comment is such a stereotype. get over it.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Opole, Poland:

No stars, luxury homes or great sights, but:


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

In New Zealand it is...Wellington, our national capital :banana: 

It's got the nickname of Wellywood :lol: 

Most famous movies...

Lord of the Rings

King Kong


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Uh...Hollywood


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

bollywood being mumbai


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

djrules5454 said:


> I've only heard of Vancouver being called "The Hollywood of the North," but I can believe that Toronto is equally influential. Most movies set in NYC are rarely filmed at ground in NYC, usually being filmed in either of these two cities or a Hollywood studio.


Yeah for sure. A lot of the time movies set in the NYCs, Chicagos of the world are actually shot in Toronto and Vancouver, then disguised to look like the cities they're emulating.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Cannes... Really looks like Hollywood!!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens looks a lot like LA so Athens is most like Hollywood in Greece.
In Australia, Adelaide looks alot like Hollywood with the Adelaide Hills in the background but it doesn't have any other characteristics that resemble Hollywood.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Cannes... Really looks like Hollywood!!



i was thinking the same thing, no wonder the celebs like it there. As for Athens, i agree, it looks a lot like LA as well.


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

zachus22 said:


> Toronto's a hotspot for North American made movies. It's a big, *safe* city with a bunch of upscale restaurants and shopping districts, a tremendous nightlife, and a top-level vibrancy. Oh, and not to mention it's cheaper to film movies there.
> 
> That said, Vancouver is emerging as a North American movie-making capital as well. Tremendous geography, and possessing almost, if not all, the amentities that Toronto prides itself on.


In terms of celeb-spotting, restaurants, shopping and the likes - Yorkville has absolutely no comparison in Canada.


----------

